# Looking for skiff in Texas



## Joejoe (Jul 26, 2017)

Looking to see if any one knows of any technical poling skiff in Texas must have console no tillers. if anyone has any leads or wants to get rid of one call or txt 979-5nine5-6841 or message on here 


I'm very interested in ranger banshee's ready to buy now 
I'm also willing to drive Out of state for the right deal if needed.


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/2011-ranger-banshee-extreme-texas.50297/


----------



## Joejoe (Jul 26, 2017)

I have contacted him he won't make up his mind if he wants to sell or not. Thanks


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

Joejoe said:


> I have contacted him he won't make up his mind if he wants to sell or not. Thanks


There’s a nice Dolphin down in the lower Laguna Madre, it’s on the Corpus Craig’s List. There’s a Bevertail as well.


----------



## Joejoe (Jul 26, 2017)

Found the dolphin can't find the beavertail can you post a link


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

Joejoe said:


> Found the dolphin can't find the beavertail can you post a link[/QUOTE
> 
> https://sanantonio.craigslist.org/boa/d/beavertail-flats-skiff/6578827312.html Looks like a nice boat!


----------



## Joejoe (Jul 26, 2017)

Well fellas I found what I wanted. Went and picked her up in New Orleans this last weekend. I took her out on Sunday at the local lake wife and I love it. I'm currently getting all my gear put in it and ready for the weekend. If any one has a banshee and don't mind showing me where you mounted your transducer on the transom that would be great. Hopefully I'll have some pics to share after this weekend!


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

Here’s another, ECC Gladesman if you’re looking for a Technical Poling Skiff https://austin.craigslist.org/boa/d/2008-east-cape-gladesmen/6607061798.html


----------

